# Game 21: Minnesota Timberwolves (3-19) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-3) [12/11]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I expect the only good moment for Kirk Rambis would be getting his ring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's Kirk Rambis?

11 in a row!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lynx said:


> I expect the only good moment for Kirk Rambis would be getting his ring.


It would be nice to honor a no-namer like Kirk.

No stu... weird.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is this no commentary night? Paradise..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

haha..my bad..

Ron Ron with some nice defensive plays...Up early in the 1st qtr.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

At the end of 1st qtr, Lakers up 33-24


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Al Jefferson is dominating Pau Gasol down low.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice alley-oop play from Kobe to Shannon out of timeout


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are one step behind...game tied at 42.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow the color guy filling in for stu is horrid.. he sounds like he was born during hte great depression.

he's gonna make those LG whiners finally appreciate stu.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ YEP :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

When was the last time Sasha made consecutive baskets? 

:thinking:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Half-time

Lakers lead 56-54


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sloppy play to end the half.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> wow the color guy filling in for stu is horrid.. he sounds like he was born during hte great depression.
> 
> he's gonna make those LG whiners finally appreciate stu.


That's former Minneapolis Laker Hot Rod Hundley, who was also the Jazz play-by-play guy for over 30 years.

He's used to play-by-play, even Chick would sound horrid as a color guy probably.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's kinda interesting to see, because he often interrupts joel. kinda comical. but yeah, he sounds like a real boring guy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Al Jefferson is my favorite non laker. Just an absoulute beast.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's a black hole.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher just got owned


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

By?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Hot rod was actually really good. he is a fast talker and funny, he is in a new enviornment and not the main guy and old


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

anyways with that said this game was boooooooorrrrrrrrrring


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hopefully, Kobe's problem are minor. Knowing how tough dude he is, I am sure he'll pull through in up coming road trip. I gotta see Mamba tear up Brew city.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he tore his ligament against the wolves 3 years ago too i think.. it was in minnesota, i think maybe a month or two before we got pau.



onelakerfan said:


> *Hot rod was actually really good*. he is a fast talker and funny, he is in a new enviornment and not the main guy and old


you're very very very very easy to please then.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

afobisme said:


> he tore his ligament against the wolves 3 years ago too i think.. it was in minnesota, i think maybe a month or two before we got pau.


Actually he tore his pinky finger the very first game Pau ever played as a Laker, against the Nets in New Jersey in February 08.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cap said:


> Actually he tore his pinky finger the very first game Pau ever played as a Laker, against the Nets in New Jersey in February 08.


you're right. i thought he injured it originally in minnesota.

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/080214kobeinjury.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like, as expected, Kobe is gonna play through it.​


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i call a laker road win tomorrow.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> it's kinda interesting to see, because he often interrupts joel. kinda comical. but yeah, he sounds like a real boring guy.


Considering you didn't even know who he was until tonight, I would say you don't have enough knowledge to form a good opinion.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Considering you didn't even know who he was until tonight, I would say you don't have enough knowledge to form a good opinion.


what? an opinion of him being a color guy? all i need is one game to tell that he's pretty bad.

maybe you're judging him based on his resume rather than his performance.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> what? an opinion of him being a color guy? all i need is one game to tell that he's pretty bad.
> 
> maybe you're judging him based on his resume rather than his performance.


onelakerfan said "Hot rod was actually really good. he is a fast talker and funny, he is in a new enviornment and not the main guy and old" I assumed he meant he was good in the past, and not good tonight because he is in a new environment and older.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

exactly, he's in a new environment.. he may be a good play by play guy, but he's not a good color guy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ouch...


----------

